# Good FP nib for new, not from kit, construction?



## jgourlay (May 28, 2010)

Hi all, new member to the forum here.  I've turned quite a few "Statesman" pen kits, and want to try going "kitless".  I have a metal turning lathe, and can cast.  So I'm thinking about casting the "jewelry" to final size for all but the machine threaded or push fit sections (silver most likely), leaving those part near-net, then machining them.

However, the one thing I DON'T want to get into manufacturing is the feedtube assembly for the nib.  I want to start with a nib assembly that, at worst, I just have to tap an internal thread into the grip for the nib+plastic nib parts.  Then plug in a standard "universal" size ink reservoir.  I do want a high quality nib.

On nibs.com they show some Pelikan nibs.  But looking at the rear of these, they clearly don't go right to the cartridge/reservoir, but instead must interface with some other part "not sold seperately".  What do you all suggest?


----------



## Russianwolf (May 28, 2010)

www.heritagepens.com

get a pen makers account and Lou has the Nib/Feed/holder that you are looking for in two sizes. Along with taps and dies if you need them.


----------



## glycerine (May 28, 2010)

Are you looking for steel or gold?  The website you mentioned, www.nibs.com has gold nibs and feeds that should work just fine.
Otherwise, as Mike mentioned, check Heritage.
If you plan on making a ton of these pens, I am working with Bock in Germany on purchasing nibs and possibly feeds/feed housings... if this is something you'd be interested in, let me know as they have minimum order quantities to meet, so the more the merrier!


----------



## turnero (May 29, 2010)

Peter Bock is the best adress:

http://www.peter-bock.com/produkte_triple_systeme.html


----------



## glycerine (May 29, 2010)

turnero said:


> Peter Bock is the best adress:
> 
> http://www.peter-bock.com/produkte_triple_systeme.html



Peter, have you ever been to the Bock factory?


----------



## jskeen (May 30, 2010)

Should you want a 14k nib in all gold, with feed and housing, Anthony sells them here.

http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_13

Be sure to post some pics of your finished work


----------



## PTJeff (Jun 7, 2010)

Can't go wrong here
http://meisternibs.com/
Brian has both Gold and steel.


----------



## creativewriting (Jun 7, 2010)

Joe,  I will second (or third) the Heritage nibs.  You will need a special tap for all of the feeder sections.  Heritage is different then Meisternibs, but both are not standard taps.  Lou (Heritage) sold the taps a few months ago.  Maybe check around the site to see if someone purchased one and would be willing to part with it.  I have just made the kitless jump myself and getting the tap was the biggest part for me.  

Good luck!


----------



## PTJeff (Jun 7, 2010)

But if you have a metal lathe, chances are you can cut threads without a tap or die.  My justification for more tools!


----------

